# Finally walked out….now begin the threats!



## Waitedtoolong (4 mo ago)

Hi all, I am a 46 year old female married to a narcissistic husband and tonight was it for me and I left. The yelling and name calling have been getting worse every day and I can’t take it any longer. I am so sick of wasting my life getting yelled at or tip-toeing around his moods.
I’m sure I will post more in the upcoming days but right now I am so drained I just can’t say much more!


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Stay strong, be smart, good luck.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Waitedtoolong said:


> Hi all, I am a 46 year old female married to a narcissistic husband and tonight was it for me and I left. The yelling and name calling have been getting worse every day and I can’t take it any longer. I am so sick of wasting my life getting yelled at or tip-toeing around his moods.
> I’m sure I will post more in the upcoming days but right now I am so drained I just can’t say much more!


@Waitedtoolong Welcome to TAM!
I’m sorry to hear about your marriage but glad you hear that you took that first step to be free of that ugly situation.

How is your support system? Do you have friends or family to help you through this?

Do you have kids?

Are you planning to see a lawyer?

TAM is a great place for people like yourself to get support, or ideas, or just to listen to you vent.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

If you have location sharing turn it off. Block his calls.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Take out $ in the morning


----------



## Loves Coffee (4 mo ago)

I wish you the best. I 2nd the need for a support system. This isn't going to be over in a short amount of time and you will need help.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

snowbum said:


> Take out $ in the morning


This can be very bad advice. If they have a joint account, the money in that account is 50% his. It can look very antagonistic if either he or she withdraws moves all of their money. Taking 50% might make senses depending on how they handle their finances.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Delete Life360 if it is on your phone. Call the cell phone company and get an account under only your name or get yourself under one of your kids accounts if they are adults.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I don't think we know enough about the situation to give concrete advice. 

Feel free to post more, and if possible, talk to someone you can trust.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

I didn’t say all or half. I said money as in some if you have to leave and he licks the account.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

snowbum said:


> I didn’t say all or half. I said money as in some if you have to leave and he licks the account.


Ok, yes you did not specify an amount or percentage.


----------

